# clever mini t-shirt



## plastictea (Dec 28, 2011)

so i just got back from the mall and they had these souvenir t-shirts that came in mini size and you can soak in water and they come up to real size. anyone have more info on this? and how and what company could have it done for you?


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

Try these guys - CompressT.com. We looked at doing these for a promotion about 4 months ago but went with another option. The pricing was reasonable too. I can't remeber the exact price but I think they were $5-6 each for about 50.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

One of the members of the forum @AddVenture used to work for the compressT company that did these (maybe he still does). 

This thread has some good info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t40089.html


----------

